# Captured a swarm and have a question



## enchplant (Apr 10, 2011)

No it happens all the time if they stay there any length of time. They can in fact build great big masses of comb but cant go thru the winter. As soon as you hive them you'll see them build new comb for your frames!


----------



## Connor (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Enchplant!!!

I guess in my limited swarm captures they had never been around long enough to begin comb building at the swarm point. It was just something different.

I already got the swarm hived. In fact I put a hive together in the back of my truck, backed up to the swarm and just put it right in with a block for the entrance and just banded it up and drove it right to the apiary spot.

Thanks again for answering my question!!!


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

It really sounds like a go-getter of a hive. I'll bet you get production out the wazoo...LOL
They do fast work.
LtlWilli


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've seen them build comb on tree limbs and once on the fender of a car. Sounds like you have a lively swarm!


----------

